# A happy camper!



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all

It seems appropriate to re-introduce myself...

I've been keeping a low profile for a while now due to the demise of my old set-up - my Gaggia MM grinder blew up in a spectacular cloud of smoke and then my old La Cimbali Domus gave up the ghost too!

After a miserable few months of coffee deprivation I am now the proud owner of a wonderful doserless MC2 (thanks Stavros, I'm loving it) and a Gaggia Classic from Ebay (a brand new 'Customer Return' for £130 - bargain!). I've got myself an unpressurised double basket and I'm using Caffe Mako beans, a lovely Neapolitan dark roast which I like a lot, and I'm getting some wonderful results.

(As an aside, those pressurised baskets really are as horrible as you all say they are!!)

There doesn't seem a lot of point putting pictures up because my set up is the same as everyone else's...

I decided to get the Classic and MC2 combination as a result of all the information on this forum and I couldn't be happier with it, so thank you to all of you!

All the best

Andy


----------

